# Is the 211's Coax Ouput an HD feed?



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

My HDTV has an internal tuner and only accepts HD content through the Coax connector in the back. Any of the other connection will only be displayed at 720x480i. Which is then converted to 1080i. I see there is an output to the TV in coax form on the 211 (I read it is a pass through connector for an antenna only, which would not help me get the content from the 211 I suppose.), but I wanted to know if it is an HD feed. Does anyone know if the coax output on the 211 is an HD feed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry. The coax out is old fashioned NTSC TV on channel 3 or 4. It passes through the antenna input when the 211 is turned off.


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> Sorry. The coax out is old fashioned NTSC TV on channel 3 or 4. It passes through the antenna input when the 211 is turned off.


Thanks for the help. It is time to upgrade again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TCPanzer said:


> My HDTV has an internal tuner and only accepts HD content through the Coax connector in the back. Any of the other connection will only be displayed at 720x480i. Which is then converted to 1080i. I see there is an output to the TV in coax form on the 211 (I read it is a pass through connector for an antenna only, which would not help me get the content from the 211 I suppose.), but I wanted to know if it is an HD feed. Does anyone know if the coax output on the 211 is an HD feed?


Perhaps a dumb question... but how do you have an HDTV that doesn't have either HDMI or DVI digital HD inputs or analog Component (or RGB) HD inputs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Be an early adopter.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Be an early adopter.


I'm an early adopter and I don't have DVI or HDMI... but I have component inputs.

I can't imagine an HDTV being produced without at least one HD input. Without an HD input, wouldn't it be pretty useless?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I'm an early adopter and I don't have DVI or HDMI... but I have component inputs.
> 
> I can't imagine an HDTV being produced without at least one HD input. Without an HD input, wouldn't it be pretty useless?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


I have a Sanyo 27" HDTV with a built in tuner. The 32" has the HDMI. The only way I receive HD 1080i resolution is through the coax input connection. It is obviously made more for OTA antennas rather than satellite receivers.

The Component connections on my HDTV only support 720x480i and it is upconverted to 1080i. The look is much nicer than a standard 27" flat screen for SD content, but I am ready for HD resolutions.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TCPanzer said:


> The Component connections on my HDTV only support 720x480i and it is upconverted to 1080i. The look is much nicer than a standard 27" flat screen for SD content, but I am ready for HD resolutions.


I guess that's the part I'm just not getting... Why would they make a tv that can display HD resolution, but give you component inputs that just support 480i? That seems like a weird design by the manufacturer.

If that's what you have, then I guess you are kind of limited in what you can connect until you unfortunately have to invest in a new TV.


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I guess that's the part I'm just not getting... Why would they make a tv that can display HD resolution, but give you component inputs that just support 480i? That seems like a weird design by the manufacturer.
> 
> If that's what you have, then I guess you are kind of limited in what you can connect until you unfortunately have to invest in a new TV.


Yes, you are limited to OTA for HD. My guess is they thought all those that bought the tv would have an outdoor antenna if they wanted HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess the main reason I find this weird... is that I was a fairly early adopter too... and my HDTV doesn't have a digital tuner built-in to it! So the only way I can get HD is via the component inputs.

Which makes me exactly the opposite of you, sort of.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My HDTV is spanking new and doesn't tune ATSC. It has HDMI, Component and a couple AV inputs (and an AV output). I bought it knowing E* would provide a tuner in their satellite receiver.


----------

